# Vet in Caen



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Probably been asked a dozen times before.... so sorry in advance...... does anyone have an address or phone number of a vet in Caen, please? be very grateful...... have search the forums but can't find one.

thanks


----------



## didi (Oct 10, 2005)

*vet in Caen*

Hi there,
Try looking in the french yellow pages.
www.pagesjaunes.fr

Didi


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

There are two in Ouistreham both listed on the Brittany Ferries web site

One opens at 08.30. Very efficient. We had to go because our vet in Spain messed up the Pet passport and we had to start over again. Remember you have to have the shots at least 24 hours and not more than 48 hours begfore you board, not before departure or arrival in UK

We always try and do it before we start travelling up, or en route. Last time we went to a vet in Niort. Extremely efficient and reasonable.

Ouistreham; Dr Vet F Borel Clinique Veterinaire 149 route du Lion sur mer Ouistreham 14150 Tel 023 197 4141

Niort; Dr L Stas 19 Rue Pierre 79000 Niort. I have lost the phone number but it is Clinique Veterinaire Niort. We turned up with no appointment and they Have a big car park which will take a motor home. In addition its opposite a huge Carrefour


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Niort vet mentioned above:

tel 05 49 73 48 61

pages jaunes:

http://www.pagesjaunes.fr/trouverle...4F144936232FF90E29EB5E7BE0E.yas03g?portail=PJ

you will see other vets for that town.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Aso we have used:

Clinique Veteraire de la Varenne

42 Chem Varenne
Nort sur Erdre
44390

Tel +33 240722257

There is an Aire d'Service in this town by lake and it is a 10-15 min walk to vets but you should be able to park on the road by vets.


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Thanx all for your replies.... have printed them off for reference.

cheers


----------



## Marianne284 (Jun 22, 2011)

To Sugarplum... the tel.nos you want are 02 31 97 41 41 for Clinique Borel and 02 31 96 55 82 for Dr Roger at 1 Colonel Dawson Avenue,2 blocks before the Clinique. Very nice person who speaks some English.
Neither address showed up on our sat nav, find Carrefour on the right and they are a little further up on the left.
Good Luck

Marianne284


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Has anyone been to the Vets mentioned above in the last year or so?

If so are there any other comments or updates that might be helpful.

A downloadable Vets list is available at the 'Sticky' thread - 'French Vets List' - near the top of this forum.

New updated list available soon.


----------

